# للبيع ليزر اخضر بالشاحن بقوه 1000 واط وبه مفتاح امان للاطفال



## star4444 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يوجد الان ليزر اخضر ابو مفتاح البطاريه شحن القوه 1000 واط ويسمى بابو مفتاح لانه فى الخلف له مفتاح امان مثل مفتاح السياره عشان مايلعب فيه الاطفال 
ويوجد ايضا الليزر الاخضر 200 واط 
واسعار خاصه لطلبات الجمله والكميات
والتوصيل لاى مكان بالسعوديه
للتواصل على الواتس اب
00201007625107
فى امان الله
*​


----------

